# any cobia seen at pcola pier yet?



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

have they seen any cobes at pcola pier yet. ??


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

was out there today an guy working the front said one was sighted but not caught


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

shouldnt be to much longer


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Seen one today off OIP but it wouldn't eat. Last Saturday one was caught off the OIP but it was lost after the third gaff attempt.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

choke-aloosa


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

captsi said:


> choke-aloosa


:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Lol


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

One was just caught on pcola pier - friend of mine just texted me the photo - 40lbs I believe.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Cobia Seminar*

Went the North Light Marina Cobia Seminar last night. Intersting overview-I hope I got this right: The speaker (Owner Half Hitch Tackle) said that the first non-resident Cobia caught each year is usually at the Pensacola Pier due to the way the currents flow off the shelf. (this year it was in Panama City-but prob, a resident version) Everything caught so far are most likely our year 'round residents. The real bite will start based upon moon phase (not water temp) and should begin after the first one is caught on the Pensacola Pier. From March 20 on the bite should be on! Skip work to fish I beleive was the idea.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah my cousin Dewberry caught the first cobia off Pcola pier this year:thumbup: 45 lb
Funny thing is he was just fishing before work and was leaving when he saw the fish and it was his first time cobia fishing this yr off the pier!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

First Alabama Cobia caught today in Alabama at Orange Beach by boat: http://www.orangebeach.ws/component...-the-2011-season-caught-on-st-paddys-day.html


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Team Bloody Waters said:


> Yeah my cousin Dewberry caught the first cobia off Pcola pier this year:thumbup: 45 lb
> Funny thing is he was just fishing before work and was leaving when he saw the fish and it was his first time cobia fishing this yr off the pier!


 
That is just the way it goes...


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i was out there the last couple days but wasnt fishing. i talked to a few guys coming and going from their trucks and a few had been spotted but didnt eat, the guy working the little shop when you first go on said hes been hearing of a few spotted everyday but not really eating as well. so any day now it should be on!


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Navarre Pier, Spanish and Cobia*

They were catching a bunch of Spanish on Gotchas at the Navarre Pier yesterday. Nice size, too. :robot: They said the Spanish were hitting all day long. I saw them at 5 to 7 PM. Also, a man had a 41 pound cobia -- just right -- from that pier. I'm going to fish it today.

Gaffy


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

NO go to PanamaCity or Navarre... their killen em!


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

2 Kings caught off Navarre pier today!!!


----------

